# there is no time



## gaudior11499

*Hello! Dzien dobry!**
I attempted to translate something along the lines of "Jakub, there is no time for you to be whole. You have to forget." into Polish. I think I'm way off.

This is a character who forgets who and what he is, and also that he knows Polish, so it's a rather disjointed dream. 

My translation attempt was "*“_Jakub, to b_ę_dzie cały jest wasz w czasie dot_ą_d. Sprawiaj_ą,_ przyjemno_ść_ zapomnij_ą.*" 
*
*Thank you! Dziękuję bardzo! *


----------



## BezierCurve

Hi, 

I'm affraid that translation would be illegible; if you just could provide some more context on "being whole" - what exactly do you mean by that (it can affect the translation).


----------



## aga83

Hello 
To be whole in the meaning of to be healed ?


----------



## Ania R.

Unfortunately, as others have mentioned, your translation is not only incorrect, but it doesn't make much sense. It would help a great deal if you could tell us what "to be whole" means in this context? Does it have to do with his health or with getting his affairs sorted out or something completely different?


----------



## gaudior11499

Thank you. I knew it was hopeless when I put the Polish through Poltran and it came out gibberish. I think part of my problem is the "to be whole" or "to be complete" part. It doesn't quite mean healed, but possibly mental health? He has induced amnesia that results in a loss of his capabilities. When he begins remembering who he is, his capabilities return as well. Does that help?


----------



## Ania R.

OK, so based on what you said I would propose something like this: 

_Jakub, nie masz czasu na dojście do siebie. Musisz zapomnieć_. 
_Jakub, nie masz czasu, żeby dojść do siebie. Musisz zapomnieć_. 
_Jakub, nie ma czasu, żebyś doszedł do siebie. Musisz zapomnieć._

Since we still don't know exactly what "to be whole" means in this context, this is the only thing that came to mind. "Dojść do siebie" in Polish can have a meaning of healing physically (e.g. after an injury/accident), but it can also refer to mental health or just simply to regaining mental balance/peace after a traumatic event. I think it would work here.

Automatic translation sometimes works pretty well with some languages, but sadly not between Polish and English


----------



## gaudior11499

Thank you! And no... it definitely doesn't work well, but I usually try to toss something back through to see if it's completely unintelligible or at least possible. This was of the former, so I knew I needed WAY more help.


----------



## BezierCurve

There is also "pozbierać się" and the colloquial "zebrać się do kupy" (sort of "to put oneself together"):

So: "Jakub, nie ma czasu na to, żeby się pozbierać. Musisz zapomnieć."


----------



## Ania R.

Oh yeah, if you want something more informal/colloquial (which the context here definitely doesn't exclude), the expressions that* BexierCurve* suggested are perfect. They can also have a meaning closer to "get one's act together" depending on the context, but they would definitely work here.


----------

